# Sky tv



## Dazroberts1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi we are moving to spain next month I am keen to embrace the spanish lifestyle but 1 thing I insist on having is sky tv my question is this as I have sky in the uk currently would it be easier to use my mums address and take my sky box over to spain.Another query I have is that my wife's mum and dad are coming with us and moving into the annexe so they also want British tv they don't have sky at the moment. I've heard of the websites in spain where you can get your sky tv cards etc. would it be best cancelling my subscription in the uk and going with one of those.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dazroberts1 said:


> Hi we are moving to spain next month I am keen to embrace the spanish lifestyle but 1 thing I insist on having is sky tv my question is this as I have sky in the uk currently would it be easier to use my mums address and take my sky box over to spain.Another query I have is that my wife's mum and dad are coming with us and moving into the annexe so they also want British tv they don't have sky at the moment. I've heard of the websites in spain where you can get your sky tv cards etc. would it be best cancelling my subscription in the uk and going with one of those.


whereabouts will you be moving to?

that will dictate your options

have a read of this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/156045-cable-sat-tv-vpns.html


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We kept our Sky subscription when we left the UK for Prague and brought it with us to Spain.
You can get Sky here via various companies but most charge a hefty fee for the privilege.

You will no doubt be told you will be 'breaking the law' if you watch Sky outside of the UK or ROI. That is total nonsense. Sky is not authorised to extend its services beyond those two countries but it knows well that it has milions of viewers all over Europe and even,I believe, in North África.
It cheerfully takes my £70 a month from a credit card with a Spanish billing address!

Mind you, we kept Sky mainly for Premier and Champions League football but BT Sport and ITV have many matches now so we may well cancel our Sky subscription as we watch BBC , ITV and Spanish tv via the internet and we have no interest whatsoever in British soaps.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

I would certainly keep your present package just do a change of address to a family member or friend in the UK( do not tell Sky you are moving out here). You are able to get sky cards etc here but they tend to cost much more. Its much easier to just continue as you are. If you have a sky+hd box you can also connect to the internet via a VPN of smart DNS and get on demand /catch up so can still see most of the programs you would want to watch. There are other ways of watch IPTV etc at less or minimal cost but to start with I would use your sky subscription


----------



## Dazroberts1 (Feb 7, 2014)

We r moving to Gandia in the Valencia region


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Dazroberts1 said:


> We r moving to Gandia in the Valencia region


Absolutely no problem at all then. The Satellite specialist on this forum is from that area and will, no doubt, tell you what you will need.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

If you want to continue with your own sky subscription, then do as you said "use my mums address and take my sky box over to spain"

Remember if you only want BBC ITV C4 and Five you do not need a sky card or sky subscription...just a dish of the appropriate size and a satellite receiver.

Useful if the wifes mum and dad only want the main UK channels and not the sky channels....
If they do want the sky pay channels, then you can try and set it up in the uk before you come over....but do not get a brand new installation from sky, get your own "second hand" box and just order the card - that way you are not tied to any of their phone line contracts. 

YOu can arrange for a card out in spain... if you provide a uk address and bank account then you will be charged a one off set up fee. if you want to use an address provided by the agent, that is when you can be charged upwards from 100 euros a year...

The actual sky subscription package prices will be the same as they are in the UK.

In Gandia a 100x110cm dish is the minimum, but a 125x135m dish is recommended....

Now I wonder if there is an installer based in Gandia that could help you...


----------



## Dazroberts1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ha ha will prob do that mate thanks will be in touch


----------



## Dowror (Feb 2, 2012)

Plenty of S/H 1.2m dishes complete with LNBs available further down here !


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Mind you, we kept Sky mainly for Premier and Champions League football but BT Sport and ITV have many matches now so we may well cancel our Sky subscription as we watch BBC , ITV and Spanish tv via the internet and we have no interest whatsoever in British soaps.


Why not get BT Sports then?


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

Dazroberts1 said:


> Ha ha will prob do that mate thanks will be in touch


dont forget you will only need one dish , but you will need a twin lnb ( the round piece on the arm) and a cable run from each of the connections , one to the main residence and one to the annex . im sure sat will explain this better than me when you get him to install.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

moonman said:


> dont forget you will only need one dish , but you will need a twin lnb ( the round piece on the arm) and a cable run from each of the connections , one to the main residence and one to the annex . im sure sat will explain this better than me when you get him to install.


That's certainly the preferred solution but you can actually split the signal from the dish and then run two separate receivers. This might be a preferred option if you can't run two cables from the dish.


----------

